# 1999 Expedition Plow



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

I spent alot of time researching putting aplow on my 1999 Ford Expedition and tried finding pictures on the Internet of one with no luck, so I figured I put pictures on of mine - was installed last week - Sno-Way MT90 (7'6")


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

#2


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

last


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

okay - one more up close


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

Nice looking setup. We don't see too many of those around my neck of the woods. It looks pretty darn good on that Expedition. 




Jay


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Nice plow.

You should look into a set of new markers,that bolt on with two bolts.The single bolt markers tend to fall down all the time.I would also loose the plow shoes.The Snoway (and most others) shoes are about as strong as kleenex.They will bend in no time.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Thanks - the markers came with the plow. Not even sure if I'll need them, as I'm only doing my driveway. I need to plow a few times, of course.

Plow shoes are all of the way up; didn't plan on using them, as my driveway is paved. Good point though, as I didn't think of it until you mentioned it but I'll probably take them right off - should help a tad bit with the weight.


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

Well thats a nice lookin plow. Is the 7ft 6inch small or does it fit ok? I would guess 8ft would fit better


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

The 7.6 seems okay; haven't actually used it yet, of course. This is the only size that would go on this vehicle. The guy that installed it actually put a 8' moldboard on it, but when the manager came out to get the serial numbers, he told the guy that it couldn't handle the 8' and to put a 7.6 on (they had to switch moldboards to begin with because I wanted the steel one instead of the polycarbonate - they had to dig a steel one out of their pile).

Attached is a front view - is kind of distorted but the moldboard is basically as wide as the car from the ends of the mirrors on the two front doors (so it's about five or six inches wider than the car on each side).


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

That should be plenty wide enough. You have to remember it is an Expedition NOT a F250SD pickup. You should have plenty of plow width for clearing nice neat passes without leaving tires track on the sides.


Jay


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

7'6" Is the recomendation for a half ton I think it looks good. Good luck with it.
Eric


----------



## micah79 (Aug 31, 2003)

Nice setup. It should do well for yopur drive way. But I wouldn't count on just doing yours. lol When the neighbors see you plowing, they will be flagging you down.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

I'm out in the in the country; my only real neighbor is in that house that you can see in some of my pictures. However, my puny snowplow pales in comparison to what he has - bulldozer, skidsteers, wheel loader, TLB's, dump trucks, tractors, etc - all for personal use. For whatever reason, he doesn't have a snowplow though.

I have a Kubota B7500 that I used for snow removal prior to this (had a front 5' blower) - probably the second time that I used it I slid off of the side of the driveway and got hung up. He brought his wheel loader over - my Kubota could've fit in his bucket no problem!

He plows his driveway with one of his skidsteers.


----------



## 2002ws6m6 (Oct 28, 2003)

do you have air suspension  is it okay for it


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

No - I do not have the air suspension in this. However, I think that you can plow with it, because the dealer that installed the plow and Timbrens asked the same thing, as there is a different model number for the Timbrens that go on a truck with the air suspension (so my conclusion was that, since you can buy Timbrens for the air suspension models, it must be doable).


----------



## 2002ws6m6 (Oct 28, 2003)

do i need timbren for the front and rear


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

You should be fine with the Timbrens in the front only.I'd only put them in the rear if you need the extra capacity.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

I put them on the rear of mine because I do load it up every now and then and it does sag quite a bit and makes the steering quite light. I figured that, as long as I was getting them on the front, that I would do the back at the same time.

I've loaded it up since I had them installed (about 500 lbs) and they worked perfect.

The ride is a little stiffer, which I prefer. However, it's not a rough ride at all. I doubt someone driving it would notice the difference unless I told them about it.


----------

